# Betta Stalking Oto Catfish



## newtobettas (Nov 25, 2013)

I have one betta fish in a 10 gallon tank. He's lived there for about 5 months. I wanted to get him some tank mates, so today I bought a snail and two oto catfish. I added them to the tank about an hour ago.

The betta is totally okay with the snail. It blends in with the rocks in the tank. One of the oto catfish is hiding somewhere (I hope; I can't see it). The other oto is more active, and my betta is stalking it and chasing it occasionally. The betta lunged toward it once. I can't tell if he's just very curiously stalking or if he's being aggressive. He's not flaring.

At one point should I be worried? Should I remove the oto fish?


----------



## newtobettas (Nov 25, 2013)

It's been about 12 hours now and my betta has calmed down. He swims very close to the otos and doesn't lunge or anything.

There is an algae wafer in the tank and my betta has realized it's not for him. He has taken bites and spit them out. He seems to be guarding it though. I don't want the otos to starve. 

The wafer is in a spot I've seen the betta hang out before, but I feel like he's spending more time there than usual. Is he trying to keep the otos away from the food? I don't think the otos have realized it's there yet.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

There are a few others here that have problems with there betta's stealing their otos food, I think one recommendation was to add the wafers when the tank lights went out and it is dark in the room so the betta is settled for the night, the otos will eat it in the night when the betta wont move around once he has settled down for the night.


----------



## newtobettas (Nov 25, 2013)

It's been more than 24 hours now, and the betta does its own thing a lot of the time, but will sometimes chase around the otos. Is this him being playful, and is it okay? Or is he stressed out, and should I remove the otos?


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I would be more concernend for the otos than the betta. He might stress them out. It depends really how often does he chase them? if it is very rarely then it will likely be fine, but if it is quite often it might be stressful for the both of them.


----------



## newtobettas (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Yeah, I know I should be more concerned for the ottos, but I've had the betta longer, so I'm more attached to him! I've noticed him chase them maybe once a day. Today, I don't think he's bothered them at all though. It's been four days now; I think they've gotten used to each other.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds like they will be fine. Just keep an eye on them.


----------

